# Garden of Life gets fined by FTC (Primal Defense, RM-10, Living Multi, and FYI)



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2006/03/gardenoflife.htm


> quote:Garden of Life and Jordan Rubin will pay $225,000 in consumer redress as part of the settlement. If it is found they misrepresented their financial status, they will be responsible for the full judgment of more than $47 million â€" the total gross sales of the four dietary supplements. The settlement also prohibits the defendants from making claims similar to the ones challenged in the FTCâ€™s complaint, unless they have competent and reliable scientific evidence substantiating the claims. Furthermore, the settlement requires the defendants to have such evidence whenever they make any claim about the health benefits, performance, efficacy, safety, or side effects of any food, drug, or dietary supplement, or any program that includes such a product. The defendants also are prohibited from misrepresenting the results of any test or study when marketing such products and programs.


Always good to be wary of claims made on websites about products even when they appear scientific. K.


----------

